# And the Classical/Opera Grammy 2012 Winners Are...



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

67. Best Surround Sound Album
Winner
*Layla And Other Assorted Love Songs (Super Deluxe Edition)*
Elliot Scheiner, surround mix engineer; Bob Ludwig, surround mastering engineer; Bill Levenson & Elliot Scheiner, surround producers (Derek & The Dominos)
[USM/UMe/Polydor]

An Evening With Dave Grusin
Frank Filipetti & Eric Schilling, surround mix engineers; Frank Filipetti, surround mastering engineer; Phil Ramone & Larry Rosen, surround producers (Various Artists)
[Telarc]

Grace For Drowning
Steven Wilson, surround mix engineer; Paschal Byrne, surround mastering engineer; Steven Wilson, surround producer (Steven Wilson)
[K-Scope]

Kind
Morten Lindberg, surround mix engineer; Morten Lindberg, surround mastering engineer; Morten Lindberg, surround producer (Kjetil Almenning, Ensemble 96 & Nidaros String Quartet)
[2L (Lindberg Lyd)]

Spohr: String Sextet In C Major, Op. 140 & Nonet In F Major, Op. 31
Andreas Spreer, surround mix engineer; Robin Schmidt & Andreas Spreer, surround mastering engineers; Andreas Spreer, surround producer (Camerata Freden)
[Tacet]

68. Best Engineered Album, Classical
Winner
*Aldridge: Elmer Gantry*
Byeong-Joon Hwang & John Newton, engineers; Jesse Lewis, mastering engineer (William Boggs, Keith Phares, Patricia Risley, Vale Rideout, Frank Kelley, Heather Buck, Florentine Opera Chorus & Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra)
[Naxos]

Glazunov: Complete Concertos
Richard King, engineer (José Serebrier, Alexey Serov, Wen-Sinn Yang, Alexander Romanovsky, Rachel Barton Pine, Marc Chisson & Russian National Orchestra)
[Warner Classics]

Mackey: Lonely Motel - Music From Slide
Tom Lazarus, Mat Lejeune, Bill Maylone & Jon Zacks, engineers; Joe Lambert, mastering engineer (Rinde Eckert, Steven Mackey & Eighth Blackbird)
[Cedille Records]

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Arne Akselberg, engineer (Leif Ove Andsnes, Antonio Pappano & London Symphony Orchestra)
[EMI Classics]

Weinberg: Symphony No. 3 & Suite No. 4 From 'The Golden Key'
Torbjörn Samuelsson, engineer (Thord Svedlund & Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra)
[Chandos]

69. Producer Of The Year, Classical
*Judith Sherman*
•	Adams: Son Of Chamber Symphony; String Quartet (John Adams, St. Lawrence String Quartet & International Contemporary Ensemble)
•	Capricho Latino (Rachel Barton Pine)
•	85th Birthday Celebration (Claude Frank)
•	Insects & Paper Airplanes - Chamber Music Of Lawrence Dillon (Daedalus Quartet & Benjamin Hochman)
•	Midnight Frolic - The Broadway Theater Music Of Louis A. Hirsch (Rick Benjamin & Paragon Ragtime Orchestra)
•	Notable Women - Trios By Today's Female Composers (Lincoln Trio)
•	The Soviet Experience, Vol. 1 - String Quartets By Dmitri Shostakovich & His Contemporaries (Pacifica Quartet)
•	Speak! (Anthony De Mare)
•	State Of The Art - The American Brass Quintet At 50 (The American Brass Quintet)
•	Steve Reich: WTC 9/11; Mallet Quartet; Dance Patterns (Kronos Quartet, Steve Reich Musicians & So Percussion)
•	Winging It - Piano Music Of John Corigliano (Ursula Oppens)

Blanton Alspaugh
•	Aldridge: Elmer Gantry (William Boggs, Keith Phares, Patricia Risley, Vale Rideout, Frank Kelley, Heather Buck, Florentine Opera Chorus & Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra)
•	Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas (Peter Takács)
•	Osterfield: Rocky Streams (Paul Osterfield, Todd Waldecker & Various Artists)

Manfred Eicher
•	Bach: Concertos & Sinfonias For Oboe; Ich Hatte Viel Bekümmernis (Heinz Holliger, Eric Höbarth & Camerata Bern)
•	Hymns & Prayers (Gidon Kremer & Kremerata Baltica)
•	Manto & Madrigals (Thomas Zehetmair & Ruth Killius)
•	Songs Of Ascension (Meredith Monk & Vocal Ensemble, Todd Reynolds Quartet, The M6 & Montclair State University Singers)
•	Tchaikovsky/Kissine: Piano Trios (Gidon Kremer, Giedre Dirvanauskaite & Khatia Buniatishvili)
•	A Worcester Ladymass (Trio Mediaeval)

David Frost
•	Chicago Symphony Orchestra Brass Live (Chicago Symphony Orchestra Brass)
•	Mackey: Lonely Motel - Music From Slide (Rinde Eckert, Steven Mackey & Eighth Blackbird)
•	Prayers & Alleluias (Kenneth Dake)
•	Sharon Isbin & Friends - Guitar Passions (Sharon Isbin & Various Artists)

Peter Rutenberg
•	Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 (Patrick Dupré Quigley, James K. Bass, Seraphic Fire & Professional Choral Institute)
•	The Vanishing Nordic Chorale (Philip Spray & Musik Ekklesia)

70. Best Orchestral Performance
Winner
*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
Gustavo Dudamel, conductor (Los Angeles Philharmonic)
[Deutsche Grammaphon]

Bowen: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Andrew Davis, conductor (BBC Philharmonic)
[Chandos]

Haydn: Symphonies 104, 88 & 101
Nicholas McGegan, conductor (Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra)
[Philharmonia Baroque Productions]

Henze: Symphonies Nos. 3-5
Marek Janowski, conductor (Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin)
[Wergo]

Martinu: The 6 Symphonies
Jirí Belohlávek, conductor (BBC Symphony Orchestra)
[Onyx Classics]

71. Best Opera Recording
Winner
*Adams: Doctor Atomic*
Alan Gilbert, conductor; Meredith Arwady, Sasha Cooke, Richard Paul Fink, Gerald Finley, Thomas Glenn & Eric Owens; Jay David Saks, producer (Metropolitan Opera Orchestra; Metropolitan Opera Chorus)
[Sony Classical]

Britten: Billy Budd
Mark Elder, conductor; John Mark Ainsley, Phillip Ens, Jacques Imbrailo, Darren Jeffery, Iain Paterson & Matthew Rose; James Whitbourn, producer (London Philharmonic Orchestra; Glyndebourne Chorus)
[Opus Arte]

Rautavaara: Kaivos
Hannu Lintu, conductor; Jaakko Kortekangas, Hannu Niemelä, Johanna Rusanen-Kartano & Mati Turi; Seppo Siirala, producer (Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra; Kaivos Chorus)
[Ondine]

Verdi: La Traviata
Antonio Pappano, conductor; Joseph Calleja, Renée Fleming & Thomas Hampson; James Whitbourn, producer (Orchestra of the Royal Opera House; Royal Opera Chorus)
[Opus Arte]

Vivaldi: Ercole Sul Termodonte
Fabio Biondi, conductor; Romina Basso, Patrizia Ciofi, Diana Damrau, Joyce DiDonato, Vivica Genaux, Philippe Jaroussky, Topi Lehtipuu & Rolando Villazón; Daniel Zalay, producer (Europa Galante; Coro Da Camera Santa Cecilia Di Borgo San Lorenzo)
[Virgin Classics]

72. Best Choral Performance
Winner
*Light & Gold*
Eric Whitacre, conductor (Christopher Glynn & Hila Plitmann; The King's Singers, Laudibus, Pavão Quartet & The Eric Whitacre Singers)
[Decca]

Beyond All Mortal Dreams - American A Cappella
Stephen Layton, conductor (Choir Of Trinity College Cambridge)
[Hyperion Records]

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45
Patrick Dupré Quigley, conductor; James K. Bass, chorus master (Justin Blackwell, Scott Allen Jarrett, Paul Max Tipton & Teresa Wakim; Professional Choral Institute & Seraphic Fire)
[Seraphic Fire Media]

Kind
Kjetil Almenning, conductor (Nidaros String Quartet; Ensemble 96)
[2L (Lindberg Lyd)]

The Natural World Of Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen
Paul Hillier, conductor (Ars Nova Copenhagen)
[Dacapo Records]

73. Best Small Ensemble Performance
Winner
*Mackey: Lonely Motel - Music From Slide*
Rinde Eckert & Steven Mackey; Eighth Blackbird
[Cedille Records]

Frank: Hilos
Gabriela Lena Frank; ALIAS Chamber Ensemble
[Naxos]

The Kingdoms Of Castille
Richard Savino, conductor; El Mundo
[Sono Luminus]

A Seraphic Fire Christmas
Patrick Dupré Quigley, conductor; Seraphic Fire
[Seraphic Fire Media]

Sound The Bells!
The Bay Brass
[Harmonia Mundi]

74. Best Classical Instrumental Solo
Winner
*Schwantner: Concerto For Percussion & Orchestra*
Giancarlo Guerrero, conductor; Christopher Lamb (Nashville Symphony)
Track from: Schwantner: Chasing Light…
[Naxos]

Chinese Recorder Concertos - East Meets West
Lan Shui, conductor; Michala Petri (Copenhagen Philharmonic)
[OUR Recordings]

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 In C Minor, Op. 18; Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini
Claudio Abbado, Yuja Wang (Mahler Chamber Orchestra)
[Deutsche Grammaphon]

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Leif Ove Andsnes, Antonio Pappano (London Symphony Orchestra)
[EMI Classics]

Winging It - Piano Music Of John Corigliano
Ursula Oppens
[Cedille Records]

75. Best Classical Vocal Solo
Winner
*Diva Divo*
Joyce DiDonato (Kazushi Ono; Orchestre De L'Opéra National De Lyon; Choeur De L'Opéra National De Lyon)
[Virgin Classics]

Grieg/Thommessen: Veslemøy Synsk
Marianne Beate Kielland (Nils Anders Mortensen)
[2L (Lindberg Lyd)]

Handel: Cleopatra
Natalie Dessay (Emmanuelle Haïm; Le Concert D'Astrée)
[Virgin Classics]

Purcell: O Solitude
Andreas Scholl (Stefano Montanari; Christophe Dumaux; Accademia Bizantina)
[Decca]

Three Baroque Tenors
Ian Bostridge (Bernard Labadie; Mark Bennett, Andrew Clarke, Sophie Daneman, Alberto Grazzi, Jonathan Gunthorpe, Benjamin Hulett & Madeline Shaw; The English Concert)
[EMI Classics]

76. Best Contemporary Classical Composition
Winner
*Aldridge, Robert: Elmer Gantry*
Robert Aldridge & Herschel Garfein
[Naxos]

Crumb, George: The Ghosts Of Alhambra
George Crumb
Track from: Complete Crumb Edition, Vol. 15
[Bridge Records, Inc.]

Friedman, Jefferson: String Quartet No. 3
Jefferson Friedman
Track from: Jefferson Friedman: Quartets
[New Amsterdam Records]

Mackey, Steven: Lonely Motel - Music From Slide
Steven Mackey
[Cedille Records]

Ruders, Poul: Piano Concerto No. 2
Poul Ruders
Track from: Music Of Poul Ruders, Vol. 6
[Bridge Records, Inc.]

http://www.grammy.com/nominees


----------

